# Verfügbarkeit Corsair Link Commander / Cooling Node / Lightning Node



## CrAzY DeAleR (1. November 2012)

*Verfügbarkeit Corsair Link Commander / Cooling Node / Lightning Node*

Liebes Corsair Team,

ich habe großes Interesse an der neuen Link Technologie. Leider gibt es aber anscheinend keine Quellen für den deutschen / europäischen Markt. Das Internet ist voll von Anfragen bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland.

Es wird groß auf der deutschen Startseite der Corsair Homepage mit der Link Technologie (die es ja mittlerweile schon ein Jahr gibt) geworben. Warum ist es dann nicht möglich auch einen Webshop für deutsche / europäische Kunden zu ermöglichen? Zu beachten wäre auch, dass es dort lediglich Dollar-Preise gibt und in Deutschland im Gegensatz zur USA die Pflicht eine Kreditkarte zu besitzen nicht existiert.

Wie ist es jetzt möglich an den Commander, die Lightning Node und bestenfalls 2 Cooling Nodes zu kommen und was würde das kosten?

Werden in absehbarer Zeit auch endlich deutsche Verkaufspartner mit Link Produkten versorgt?

Ich hoffe auf ein offizielles Statement, da bisher keine verlässlichen Informationen erhältlich sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

CrAzY DeAleR


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (2. November 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit Corsair Link Commander / Cooling Node / Lightning Node*

Da hier wohl nicht so schnell mit einer Antwort zu rechnen ist und der Versand aus USA 50 Teuro plus Zoll kostet habe ich mal ein wenig gesucht und *einen *Shop in UK (scan.co.uk) gefunden. Laut Geizhalz aber nur mit Versand innerhald der UK.

Ich habe denen mal eine nette mail geschrieben und hoffe das es eine Möglichkeit gibt. Ich schreibe dann mal was die antworten.


----------



## dragonlort (8. November 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit Corsair Link Commander / Cooling Node / Lightning Node*



CrAzY DeAleR schrieb:


> Da hier wohl nicht so schnell mit einer Antwort zu rechnen ist und der Versand aus USA 50 Teuro plus Zoll kostet habe ich mal ein wenig gesucht und *einen *Shop in UK (scan.co.uk) gefunden. Laut Geizhalz aber nur mit Versand innerhald der UK.
> 
> Ich habe denen mal eine nette mail geschrieben und hoffe das es eine Möglichkeit gibt. Ich schreibe dann mal was die antworten.


 
Hast du schon neue infos?


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (8. November 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit Corsair Link Commander / Cooling Node / Lightning Node*

Leider keine Antwort, ich denke da kommt auch nix....

Ich nehme jetzt einfach als board sas asus maximum v extreme mit oc key und vga hotwire... Da hab ich dann genug hardware infos.


----------

